# Penguin 1140 used as a reactor



## wguttrid (Feb 20, 2006)

Hey guys,

I have a Penguin 1140 powerhead currently on my 120 gallon tank, only use it to help with circulation along with my fish seem to like it.

I am looking at seeting up a pressurized C02 on my tank, this powerhaed comes with an adjustable areation valve, could I just plug my C02 output (from tanks) into this spot. I assume this would not dissovlve as much C02 has other methods but just want to know if this would work.

What do you guys think.

See attached describing the powerhead I have.(http://www.aquariumguys.com/penguin1140.html)


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi wguttrid,
Welcome to APC!eep: 
I use the same powerhead. I tried running the CO2 into the areation hole and it worked, but the bubbles were kinda large. I tried putting the CO2 line into the intake strainer at the bottom, guess what, Much better delivery of the CO2. I get a super fine mist of CO2 going all over the tank. I still use this method, works great!


----------



## Sicamore_Tree (Feb 12, 2006)

I have one of those powerheads! How can I set it up?


----------



## wguttrid (Feb 20, 2006)

Sicamore_Tree said:


> I have one of those powerheads! How can I set it up?


Thanks Neonfish, so I will feed the hose down to the intake strainer. Shoudl I still use a small airstone?

Sicamore Tree, they are easy to use, the 1140 comes with two different methods of mounting on the tank (either suction cup on the side or braket over the top). The outake direction is adjustable. Very easy to clean and use.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

wguttrid said:


> Thanks Neonfish, so I will feed the hose down to the intake strainer. Shoudl I still use a small airstone?


I just stuck the CO2 line into the strainer. When ever I tried an airstone or diffusor under the intake a lot of the bubbles wouldn't get sucked in and just rise to the surface, wasted.


----------



## Sicamore_Tree (Feb 12, 2006)

so with this power head what else do I need to make it work? (newbie here)


----------



## TexasRock (Feb 28, 2006)

Won't the CO2 pit and erode the impeller? I've read this somewhere... not sure if its true or not... 

TexasRock


----------



## cranetech (Feb 1, 2006)

Heres what i do:
Get a sponge filter for the intake (optional but a good bio boost),
get a gravel vac, creatively attach the hose (shortened) to the output end. Drill a hole just a tiny bit smaller than the co2 hose in the top piece of the gravel vac and put your hose through. You have now just created a reaction chamber that doesnt corrode your powerhead parts (not sure if that would occur) and you will get much better co2 utilization. i currently have a tee on mine before the chamber so i can use it for circulation. this is the only filtration other than plants that i have in my tank

You can probably get the sponge from kensfish.com or marineland as a replacement part.


----------

